
IOC Chief, Japanese Prime Minister agree to postpone Tokyo Olympics until 2021 - gz5
https://www.ktvb.com/article/news/health/coronavirus/ioc-chief-japan-prime-minister-agree-to-postpone-tokyo-olympics-until-2021/277-0ab982b1-cbaf-41fe-8774-ffb168d1566b
======
rasengan
I was a bit worried what decisions were going to be made, but Abe and the IOC
Chief have made the right decision.

The games are about celebrating the health of every country - winning has a
tremendous amount of pride to go with it for an entire nation and its
prosperity.

Celebrating health during corona would cause the virus to spread faster and
decrease the health of all participants and viewers.

Looking forward to an exciting 2021 games!

